

Semaphore - Hosted Continuous Integration for Ruby and Rails - darkof
https://semaphoreapp.com

======
pbiggar
We're making a competitor: <https://circleci.com/?join=hn>. We're a lot like
semaphore, except our tests run much faster, we do automatic parallelization,
and we support python, node, clojure and PHP.

We're in beta, but you can check it out here: <https://circleci.com/?join=hn>

------
boonedocks
Looks good. I guess they beat Travis CI to the punch for testing private
projects and taking payment for it. But it's Ruby only, at least right now.
Maybe someday Github will just build this in with their 100 million.

~~~
djipko
They may do that - however running tests on every single push is not exactly
resource free, and I have a hard time believing Github will offer it for free.
And Semaphore's integration/UI seems pretty seamless already.

On a side note - I know some of the guys behind this - solid team that will go
above and beyond to make you a happy customer if you sign up. I believe this
alone could be a significant competitive advantage.

------
chapitos
Semaphore definitively saves time and release a developer from a burden of
setting up stuff manually. I would recommend this to everyone. Keep on the
good work!

------
desireco42
Simple and to the point, exactly what I needed. Thanks guy, great work.

------
rubystream
Easy to use and integrate -> exactly what I needed. Great work!!!

------
robkuz
Really nice integration! Didn't have to think about anything at all.

------
mr_rock
Looks great! Congrats to Marko and his team for an awesome job. ;)

------
dmajkic
Integrates with GitHub, doesn't drain my battery, notifies only when needed.
Good job - keep up.

------
joshica
Awesome!

------
dushan01
awesome guys!:)

------
cobranet
nice.

